# Baxter got Adopted



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hey all,
Just an update on Baxter. He got adopted into a GREAT home on Sat. 6/23/07. He has a HUGE yard with a Big pool and 2 wonderful older human boys to grow up with that already love him. I spent about 2 hours with them at thier home & when I was ready to leave Baxter was too interested in playing with the kids to take the time to say goodbye to me... But I will keep in touch with this family cuz they want to do training with me...Whoo Hoo!!!

It was 1 of those it feels right adoptions...
Just wanted to update you all...

Kerri


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

thats GREAT!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderfule Kerri. It is bittersweet to let them go, but when you know they will be happy and well cared for it's worth it. Good job!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is terrific news! I am so happy that Baxter has found a great home. I love happy endings!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Roo-De-Roos!!!!!!!!! Absolutely nothing better than hearing a Forever Home has been found for one of our friends!!!! Happy Days Baxter & Bless You for the foster Kerri.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Update Pic's on Baxter*

Here are some pic's I have received form the adopted family of Baxter...
He and they look sooo happy together...
He LOVES that pool...
Another happy adoption!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Look at him living the good life!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lapping up all the attention!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baxter..*

Baxter:

Congrats on your new wonderful life?

What a home you got!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Baxter you are a handsome guy with a great family and what a great pool.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

that is so great Kerri
Wonderful job!
Baxter and his family look VERY happy
congrats to all!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotta love it, if he looked any happier there'd have to be two of him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love these great stories of wonderful dogs finding such loving, happy homes.


----------

